# Zaino z-16 review



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Today I used zaino z-16 for the first time, I am looking for a tyre dressing which gives a nice shine a bit more then the new look and also last longer the 2 days. I have tried a few products which look good but soon fade.

So I cleaned the tyres and I made sure they were as clean as I could make them. So I did the following

1) Sprayed on APC and scrubed using tyre brush and rinsed
2) Cleaned with car shampoo after cleaning the car and rinsed
3) Cleaned again with APC and scrubed and rinsed off 
4) Dried using a micro fibre cloth

I applied the z-16 using a closed cell foam applicator using a small amount at a time making sure to get an even coat over the whole tyre wall.

The appliction of the z-16 went on very easy and evenly over the wall and had a very pleasant smell. Total amout used was also very little as you only need a very small amout at a time. The consistency of the z-16 is very watery which makes it easy to work in to the tyre. The colour of the product is a ******/blue.

A picture of the tyre after it had been cleaned and dried.









And a picture of the tyre with the zaino z-16 applied.









And a picture of the two side by side for comparison.









I will be updating as the miles clock up so I have included a picture of the current miles on the clock and see how it copes. Current miles 54921









In all a very good product with a nice sheen and not to bling bling, I would say its a new finish+ not to in your face.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

clad u like it dude


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-tom- said:


> clad u like it dude


Will see how it holds up but at the moment its really good :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i get around 300 miles once applied


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-tom- said:


> i get around 300 miles once applied


Not to shabby then


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

i use z-16 to , really like it. 
cheers for the review, look forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice write up! 

Z16 is my product of choice for tyres, it makes them look like new. :thumb:

I apply mine about once a month.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Veedub18 said:


> Nice write up!
> 
> Z16 is my product of choice for tyres, it makes them look like new. :thumb:
> 
> I apply mine about once a month.


I am hoping to be able to do that aswell but I found with the megs I was putting it on every week just to get the finish I wanted :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

the thing i like about z-16 is its not a greasy , shiny product. if you want it shinier you can put more on but i think with one coat it gives a perfect look for tyres


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> the thing i like about z-16 is its not a greasy , shiny product. if you want it shinier you can put more on but i think with one coat it gives a perfect look for tyres


I 100% agree with you on that one mate :thumb:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

glad you like it's my choice as well and i think it's great, not actually used a zaino product yet that has let me down


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Wait till you have a few applications over a few weeks/months, it just gets better and better..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

billyp said:


> glad you like it's my choice as well and i think it's great, not actually used a zaino product yet that has let me down


What else do you recamend then? :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

kempe said:


> What else do you recamend then? :thumb:


z2 with zfx fantastic light colored cars
z5 with zfx on the likes off your colour
z8 and z6
z16 fantastic
Zaino Z-CS great as spray on and walk a way
Zaino Z-9 & Z-10 - Leather Protection Twins that is leather in a bottle
zanio z 18 great clay

Zaino Luxury Finishing Towels blond ones very soft
zaino snow white again very soft better for removing z 5

the only one off zaino i cant get on with is z 12 the glass cleaner i have tried it twice and still cant get on with it 

but 99% off zaino i cant fault :thumb::thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

qstix said:


> Wait till you have a few applications over a few weeks/months, it just gets better and better..


I total forgot about that  can't wait for that :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-tom- said:


> z2 with zfx fantastic light colored cars
> z5 with zfx on the likes off your colour
> z8 and z6
> z16 fantastic
> ...


Why oh why did you have to do that to me  Now I'm going to have to try them out! JOHNY!!!!!!


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

kempe said:


> What else do you recamend then? :thumb:


apart from z16,
zaio is a great aio and a great base to add z2 on lighter colours or my favourite z5 which is great on dark paint especially black 
z6 gloss enhancer and z8 which which is fantastic stuff,
z9 and z10 as above leather twins z10 leaves a nice smell of leather, these are my personal favourites from the range try having a wee look on the zaino section of the forum if interested as before applying for first time its good to see how is done in the videos as you really do apply these wafer thin


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

billyp said:


> apart from z16,
> zaio is a great aio and a great base to add z2 on lighter colours or my favourite z5 which is great on dark paint especially black
> z6 gloss enhancer and z8 which which is fantastic stuff,
> z9 and z10 as above leather twins z10 leaves a nice smell of leather, these are my personal favourites from the range try having a wee look on the zaino section of the forum if interested as before applying for first time its good to see how is done in the videos as you really do apply these wafer thin


I think I will have to give some more a go :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice write up kempe! 

I like the idea of using miles for durability instead of time mate, it will be interesting to see how durable the product is!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Right people I have the result I got from the z-16, Today I had a look at the tyres and as you can see from the pic they are dusty so I gave them a wash (sorry no picture as I was in a rush) and they came out really nice.As you can see from the clock pictures I have covered 275 miles since sunday :thumb: So not to bad I think you will agree










A bit dusty but still look good on the car 









Over all I am very happy with this and will be using z-16 from now on :thumb::thumb:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

whats it called. . . Perfect Tire Gloss? i myself dont like this type of LOW shine for tyres, i like a tyre to look as if you've done something. considering the sun light is nicely on the shoulder of the tyre, looks like there's nothing there *sad face

will be sticking with good ol Armor All ETS


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

meraredgti said:


> whats it called. . . Perfect Tire Gloss? i myself dont like this type of LOW shine for tyres, i like a tyre to look as if you've done something. considering the sun light is nicely on the shoulder of the tyre, looks like there's nothing there *sad face
> 
> will be sticking with good ol Armor All ETS


But if you want the glossy look you just apply another coat it's up to you how much shine you get with this stuff, myself i like the more natural look the op has


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

meraredgti said:


> whats it called. . . Perfect Tire Gloss? i myself dont like this type of LOW shine for tyres, i like a tyre to look as if you've done something. considering the sun light is nicely on the shoulder of the tyre, looks like there's nothing there *sad face
> 
> will be sticking with good ol Armor All ETS


I only put 1 coat of zaino on the tyre and it coverd 275 miles even when I used the megs stuff it went after about 150 miles. Now after using it for a while the tyres are always black and shiny :thumb:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

glad your still happy with it :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

billyp said:


> glad your still happy with it :thumb:


Oh yes and found so many things I can use it for and it looks great :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Can this be applied with a spray head?
I used meg gel but hated applying it, so i decided on finishkare topkote and i loved applying it.Spray on,wipe off but im disapointed with the durability so im considering trying this.But im wondering if it can be sprayed on.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can't see why not as its a watery liquid, not a gel (you can post a new thread to ask too lol)


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice one thanks kev . I was going to but as i was looking for threads regarding zaino z16, i thought it would be easier to keep it under 1 roof


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have applied via a small pump sprayer and still applied via a pad, the old man applies his via brush to good effect too. With this stuff very little is needed so I would tend to apply via pad as you dnt want to over apply.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

thats great.what sort of durability are you getting?


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Z16 is my favorite too very natural looking!


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

PS CUP said:


> Z16 is my favorite too very natural looking!


Mine too. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very subdued natural look but i find it fades just as fast as most others, but as with others the tyre compound affects look and possibly even longevity.

Some will want more glossy products but this i find adds little to my tyres.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Im going to give this a go and hopefuly have better luck than with finishkare for durability.

Im looking for
matt to a slight shine 
Not greasy shiney like meg gel
spray on
and decent durability - even a few weeks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I pour mine into a cup and apply with a paint brush... don't need much and getting pretty good durability from 2 coats...

:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the review ! Nice pix , well done mate . Might order some on next order .


----------

